

Some Programming Gems from the Healthcare Website - mr-howdy
http://www.cardinalpeak.com/blog/?p=1811

======
hga
I guess it sucks to live in Wyoming, which is still looking at the idea of a
state exchange while it defaults to healthcare.gov for 2014, per
[http://www.healthinsurance.org/wyoming-state-health-
insuranc...](http://www.healthinsurance.org/wyoming-state-health-insurance-
exchange/)

